# oem ipod question...



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

so i bought one back in the summer and installed it myself. and for some reason out of no where its now not working. now i know, im going to pull the radio and just see if anything is wrong but i was wondering if it comes with some sort of warranty...
im at college so i cant check the box and its late so i cant call the dealer where i bought it. so anyway does anyone know if that comes with some sort of warranty?


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: oem ipod question... (02jettakid17)*

yeb thats under warranty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SurfGLX (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: oem ipod question... (02jettakid17)*

I have the same issue, took it back to the dealer last week, the couldn't solve, were going to call VW. I had only had the car for a week.
Now I have to take it back again, hopefully they will just replace the whole unit.


----------

